# I've really had it with Jerry Lawler



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Lawler got absolutely shitted on :lmao


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

When AJ said I'm too old for you Jerry, I'm 26 :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:renee


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Pervert Lawler used to be funny.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Doesn't really bother me as much now he has a lesser role on commentary.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah, AJ striking back was great. What's utterly sad is that's the only decent thing he does anymore. I had hopes that he would've been shitcanned after surviving his heart attack for the sake of his health, but that doesn't seem to be plausible now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I was watching the game :rg3 vs :vick what did AJ say to Lawler?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> I was watching the game :rg3 vs :vick what did AJ say to Lawler?


Basically Lawler was acknowledged as a pedophile on live TV.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

He wants AJ to sit on his lap and tell him about the first thing that comes up.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Seriously he is starting to be a joke. The king used to be real good till I stopped watching in late 07 I came back and it was a total clusterfuck


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm tired of the entire commentary team. Anytime someone comes ring time, they just sit there and attempt to make fun of that person. Every single time. And all of the little annoying jokes they do during matches. Bring Matt Striker Back .


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

God... Lawler used to be really good.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

The commentary as a whole is a mess. Cole is boring face, JBL seems like a cartoon villain and King is just a waste of oxygen at this point. Sadly I don't know anyone that can realistically replace them as well, probably why they're doing a half-arsed job.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

and i bet aj gets fined for that.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Much more annoying people in the company than Lawler. For example, Santino has just returned..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I've had with him since like, 2006. Welcome to the club OP.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

And this is why keeping Matt Striker employed would have been a good life choice. Some people hate on him because he's a "mark" or whatever, but he talked about wrestling and made the matches and storylines feel important. Lawler just sits there and acts like the confused and creepy uncle that nobody wants to talk to at a family party.


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

Lilou said:


> And this is why keeping Matt Striker employed would have been a good life choice. *Some people hate on him because he's a "mark" or whatever, but he talked about wrestling and made the matches and storylines feel important.* Lawler just sits there and acts like the confused and creepy uncle that nobody wants to talk to at a family party.



Thank You. Just..... Repped.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

AJ dropping dat


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

He was gold in the 90s as a HEEL. My favorite announcer of all time. I don't understand why he is so fucking emotionless these days. And him being a face is the dumbest decision ever. He is a fucking heel. He always has been and always will be.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Alex Riley and That other guy on NXT > Raw commentating team


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

It really is time for him to just give it up at this point. Bring up Regal to replace Lawler on the main shows. That would be hella more entertaining that the shit we have to listen to now.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Glad Lawler got embarrassed on commentary by AJ. I laughed big time when AJ said she's 26 years old therefore too old compared to the girls that he likes. Lol...Buried.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Pervert Lawler used to be funny.


Pervert Lawler was funny before I knew there was a very good chance the man was a genuine pedophile.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

http://youtu.be/fPfAhQGIh6k?t=7m17s
I miss that Jerry .


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

If you look really closely, you could see that he wasn't wearing his usual eye-catching shirts and thus his power diminished.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I've been a member of the "Get him the fuck off my TV" club since 2008. Welcome.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Dunmer said:


> He wants AJ to sit on his lap and tell him about the first thing that comes up.



unrelated but reminds me of a joke I heard in 3rd grade:

"Hey you wanna know whats gross?"

"What?"

"When you sit on your grandpa's lap and he gets a boner."

"Ewwww"

"You wanna know whats grosser than gross?"

"Sure?"

"When he stands up and youre still on his lap."


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

You were all the same ones going on and on about him when he had his heart attack. Just stop.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

He is the worst commentator of all time. Which is sad because he also used to be one of the best.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Ha! Aj buried a creepy old man. Where's that scrilla dude at? We need him in this thread.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

The only way Lawler would matter to me if he completely turned heel, and just ripped apart AJ with some pipe bombs of his own, and the Woman's Division in general. Think about it. Lawler would have the ammunition to really blow her spot up for being such a "whore". I would much prefer a male chauvinist pig side of Lawler, and not some petty pervert who makes terrible jokes.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

AJ owned him! :mark:

Jerry's favorite new movie:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Can somebody make a video of that? Or atleast show it? I didn't watch the divas match.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

JBL tried to bury her after the Lawler comment but she held her own great.

She's got balls to go into that little clique and shit on their buddy and then trade jabs with them. AJ is awsome


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Just watched the vid of the Divas match, and I noticed 3 things:

*1. Nattie was on fucking fire.

2. AJ was once again showing why she is the H.B.I.C

And 3. JBL and King came off looking like fucking douchebags.
*

AJ had some zingin' truth and real logic dropped on Commentary, showing the passion, fire and intensity that she has for the business. So, of course, King and JBL take the high road and proceed to make fun of her tattoo, call her ugly and a giraffe, and backhandedly call her a slut. They couldn't come up with any resourceful comeback to AJ's words, so they decided to be immature jackasses about it.

AJ schooled them on what she actually did and accomplished, they decided to act like a couple of dickheads.

Way to a *"Be A Star"*, assholes.

JBL, King...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> He was gold in the 90s as a HEEL. My favorite announcer of all time.


Absolutely.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

I would Understand JBL doing it because hes a heel But Jerry is suppost to be a face. Hes a boring Master Roshi


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL wow, AJ went in on commentary. LOL at Jerry's comeback, you're a little too ugly for me too. WOW at the whole commentary trying to get at her as well, damn, I bet AJ is probably gonna get heat for her comment. She even told Jerry to WATCH THE DAMN product for once. :lmao 

AJ is the best on the mic, no contest atm.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

still pissed I got banned when he got a Heart attack,
forgot what I said but yeah he sucks
He don't need the money so he will only leave when he kicks the bucket or he gets fired


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

He's the classic case of sad pervy old uncle dick head at the party who's routine was slightly entertaining 20 years ago but nobody is really sure how to tell him to sit down, stop embarrassing himself & fuck off to a retirement village already.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Neuron said:


> Ha! Aj buried a creepy old man. Where's that scrilla dude at? We need him in this thread.


go read my thread in rants


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> You were all the same ones going on and on about him when he had his heart attack. Just stop.


They don't know how to stop. They really don't, man.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

BigEMartin said:


> and i bet aj gets fined for that.


I doubt it, Steph loves AJ. She's her pet project. If anything AJ gets to cut another promo next week as a reward.



zanman720 said:


> I'm tired of the entire commentary team. Anytime someone comes ring time, they just sit there and attempt to make fun of that person. Every single time. And all of the little annoying jokes they do during matches. Bring Matt Striker Back .


Matt Striker is boring and worse than any of the three guys there now including Lawler who I don't even like anyway. No thank you, I do not want an annoying generic announcer instead of an annoying well known one.

There are better choices, like just bringing out a random wrestler who isn't wrestling that night but is being pushed to guest announce for the day. Bring back JR. Just use Booker T again since he's obviously still around. There's a number of choices. Even any member of the McMahon family (including HHH) could do it.

But your choice is Matt Striker? fpalm


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Lawler was obviously pissed since he retaliated by calling her ugly. You'd think she pissed Cole or JBL off too, they were going extra hard on her throughout the whole thing. It was hard to watch.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Cole is pretty good with guest commentators. The way he acted with Ambrose around on Smackdown was pretty good too.

Jerry needs to go. I've had it too. It's not so much what they're saying, but that she's a heel trying to put herself over, and they just constantly interrupt her by insulting her. They ask her a question, then interrupt her when she responds. They question what she's saying when she's 100% right. 

Trash commentary. Matt Striker wouldn't have tried to devalue AJ as a heel during that segment the way JBL and Jerry did. And we wonder why the division gets no where. (It's not the main reason, but Commentary are responsible for pushing people too and they don't do that with AJ at all)


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The commentary team overall is a big mess right now. Aren't they ones that are supposed to be really helping the wrestlers sell their moves, their matches, their feuds. They're supposed to be salespeople for the entire aspect of the WWE - but all this current team does is try to convince us that they themselves are face/heel. 

JBL has some quotable/memorable gems here and there but most of the times his attempts to justify the heel actions are ridiculous. And Cole consistently arguing with him just makes the overall feud look messed up. And in the meantime, half the match is already over. 

As for Lawler, him getting the shut up call by AJ was a long time coming. I think I did hear a long time ago about his involvement with a 21-year old wrestler and was a little weirded out by it. Though I never thought it would make it into the main shows as such a well-timed and well-placed insult.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

King and JR were fucking gold together used to love them in my childhood, hate the commentary team now, even JBL is starting to annoy me


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

#Mark said:


> Lawler was obviously pissed since he retaliated by calling her ugly. You'd think she pissed Cole or JBL off too, they were going extra hard on her throughout the whole thing. It was hard to watch.


True. It was a clear example of bullying. Maybe AJ did say something a little unnecessary, and I do believe she's gonna get some heat, luckily she's the star that she is now, so it might just be a slap on the wrist. 

Loved how she held her own through all of it thou, real nice to see three vet lower themselves like. I'm pretty sure Cole said something along those lines as well and King didn't go off like an idiot.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> Lawler got absolutely shitted on :lmao


Yup and it was hilarious :lmao

Long time coming tbh


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

I was just upset she had her legs covered last night that's normally all I look forward too


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

Reaper Jones said:


> As for Lawler, him getting the shut up call by AJ was a long time coming. *I think I did hear a long time ago about his involvement with a 21-year old wrestler and was a little weirded out by it.* Though I never thought it would make it into the main shows as such a well-timed and well-placed insult.


It's true that he always dates much younger women. I think Jerry's fiancee Lauryn is around 25 years old.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Lawler is a joke, Bradshaw is a douche and Cole has always been too much of a mark for himself. Nothing new here.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hamada said:


> Lawler is a joke, Bradshaw is a douche and Cole has always been too much of a mark for himself. Nothing new here.


It's not the first time JBL switched his tone real quick. Zeb took a jab at Texas and JBL just went off script quick and verbally attacked Zeb. :lol even Cole was shocked, especially after JBL was insanely praising Zeb.


----------



## Meryn (Jul 12, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL wow, AJ went in on commentary. LOL at Jerry's comeback, you're a little too ugly for me too. WOW at the whole commentary trying to get at her as well, damn, I bet AJ is probably gonna get heat for her comment. *She even told Jerry to WATCH THE DAMN product for once*. :lmao
> 
> AJ is the best on the mic, no contest atm.


I absolutely loved that part! AJ really went for it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh yeah and "WATCH THE PRODUCT" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

celticjobber said:


> It's true that he always dates much younger women. I think Jerry's fiancee Lauryn is around 25 years old.


Heh. I googled his romantic past too. 

Putting his statement that "I don't mind being seen with younger women" into context, I'm beginning to think that AJ's "shoot" was written into the show - and it was just made to seem like a "shoot" to continue to give AJ's "pipebombshells" more credibility.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

"Welcome to Monday Night *walrus* Raw!!! Tonight our *walrus* main event is Orton vs *walrus* Goldust! Also, *walrus*, Edge will be returning *walrus*! I am so *walrus *excited JBL! Did I mention Heyman is a big stinky *walrus!*?"

:lawler


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Heel Jerry Lawler was my favourite commentator ever.His current work is horrible.He should have retired around the mid 2000's


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

AJ piped bombed that yellow bastard


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That "_Watch the product_" line from AJ to Jerry was fucking awesome. :mark: She fucking owned him.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bring in Tony Schiavone to save the show.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I do truly agree but honestly that remark by AJ seemed really tough and uncalled for. I know it's incredibly likely to be true what with the case in the 80s(?) but JESUS Christ


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Lawlers job at Raw was to put over AJ as the anti diva and he did that.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

AJ just basically said what we've all wanted to say to him for years :mark:

She absolutely owned him. AJ is awesome.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

"I'm too old for you Jerry, I'm 26"

"I've main evented 3 Raws Jerry, watch the product"

:lmao AJ is too awesome.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

and people act like what she said is totally real...


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

FredForeskinn said:


> and people act like what she said is totally real...


It is...


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

MrAxew said:


> It is...


they are two actors playin different characters sayin stuff to sell it to the audience.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Lawler was obviously pissed since he retaliated by calling her ugly. You'd think she pissed Cole or JBL off too, they were going extra hard on her throughout the whole thing. It was hard to watch.


He also called Heyman ugly. It's funny considering the fact that King is arguably uglier than Heyman, let alone AJ.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Heel Jerry Lawler was my favourite commentator ever.His current work is horrible.He should have retired around the mid 2000's


Yep, nothing Lawler did when he came back after his little hissy fit walk out post 2001 came close to his earlier heel work. Heyman was much better during that period & should have continued.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The King played that pervert character for so long it's probably hard to move past it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

OMG at AJ recycling an old joke that's been used a bazillion times before. :mark:


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Lawler's been terrible for years, but I like the rest of the commentators and laughed when JBL said "So is that how fights start these days, you tweet each other?"


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just watched the segment, AJ owned all their asses. In fact, she made them all look like incompetent idiots, and showed just how classy she is. 

That they had to come back at her, when she took of the headset, made me want to cringe at how misogynistic they are. Especially King.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

RAW commentary team: Matt Striker and William Regal
SmackDown commentary team: Michael Cole and JBL
Get Josh Matthews to Superstars and Main Events alongside one of the above and that's it. #NOMORELAWLER.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

What pissed me off the most is when Damien Sandow went for the 'Elbow of distane' lawler goes to Cole: Whats this again?

How fucking dare he. I know more about the wrestlers move than he does, absolute embarrassment. Lawler sucks so much now.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

I knew AJ fanboys would get pissed off that he called her ugly and make a thread like this. And lol @ AJ saying that she's too old for him! She looks like 16 which... would probably be too old for him anyway


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

What tipped it over the edge for you? Lawler became unlistenable a good while ago.

Commentary actually really hurts the product. I tuned in to raw for the first time in a while yesterday, and while most of the actual show was decent, the commentary sucked ass. Zero enthusiasm, zero funny interaction, even JBL was bad. Lawler and JBL clearly don't give a shit, particularly Lawler. If he's never getting fired he doesn't need to put effort in.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

They buried dat date tatto like motherfuckers,mostly jbl.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought her telling him to watch the product was funnier than the too old for you comment to be honest.

I think that should hurt more, because it's fucking true. Lawler flies in once a week first class for Raw and once a month first class for the PPV and that's it. The guy has no idea what happens on any of the other shows, and likely only pays 50% attention to anything non main event related.

He's a check collecting pile of shit who Vince is likely loyal to because of the whole Savage situation, so he feels the need not to fire or demote him.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

We need NEW blood on commentary.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

Why are they wasting Regal on NXT? He's the best commentator in the bizz.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, Lawler's a shell of his former self that's for sure. I remember how great he was back in the 90's. His heel work really added to the commentary.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

D.B. Cooper said:


> Lawler flies in once a week first class for Raw and once a month first class for the PPV and that's it. The guy has no idea what happens on any of the other shows, *and likely only pays 50% attention to anything non main event related.*


He doesn't pay attention main event related things either since Aj did main event Raw.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

My biggest problems with King aren't really his fault. He interrupts the flow of JBL and Cole, who have a fantastic repertoire and partnership, just by being there. Secondly, his siding with the face is just unrealistic. Last night he said something about not knowing how someone could do something. The whole time I'm thinking, Jerry you were the sickest guy on wwf tv for a long time, remember Dakota?


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Hopefully the geriatric tangerine fuck has another heart attack soon.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> My biggest problems with King aren't really his fault. He interrupts the flow of JBL and Cole, who have a fantastic repertoire and partnership, just by being there. Secondly, his siding with the face is just unrealistic. Last night he said something about not knowing how someone could do something. The whole time I'm thinking, Jerry you were the sickest guy on wwf tv for a long time, remember Dakota?


I'd agree. Less is more on commentary and JBL/Cole would be a significant improvement over the current crowded three-man booth. Still, the current arrangement is far better than the dark days of heel Cole/face Lawler.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

BIGFOOT said:


> Hopefully the geriatric tangerine fuck has another heart attack soon.


I think that's taking it alittle to far. Understand hating his work as a commentator but no need to wish potential death to someone unless your just joking which would still kind of be bad.


Haven't watched it yet but I will, hoping its not just an overreaction for something AJ did. From everything I e read it seems she used 2 jokes that thousands of ppl on here use. Pedo Lawler and pay attention to the product.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> I think that's taking it alittle to far. Understand hating his work as a commentator but no need to wish potential death to someone unless your just joking which would still kind of be bad.
> 
> 
> Haven't watched it yet but I will, hoping its not just an overreaction for something AJ did. From everything I e read it seems she used 2 jokes that thousands of ppl on here use. Pedo Lawler and pay attention to the product.


I dont want the man to die obviously, but any cause for an extended break would be welcomed by me.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

He's been terrible for like 6 years now at least. Yes, he needs to go, replaced with William Regal or Booker T or something. Even JBL sounds uninterested these days which is too bad as he was clearly the best last year. Cole right now is the best guy at the table, at least he tries to keep things on topic.


----------



## billie joe 182 (May 29, 2005)

I was more annoyed at JBL in this segment. He's the heel comentator, his job is to get the heel's point of view across so its not one sided. Instead he just buries AJ with Cole and Lawler, im not a AJ fan but if i was her i'd be legitimatly pissed at those guys. The story is that AJ is pissed off that the TD cast are getting the airtime and that they dont deserve/ arent good enough to get the title. AJ tried to higlight this, get acros her passion and her acomplishments and JBL and co just ignored everything and buried the story, what is the point of that besides looking like petty dicks.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

billie joe 182 said:


> I was more annoyed at JBL in this segment. He's the heel comentator, his job is to get the heel's point of view across so its not one sided. Instead he just buries AJ with Cole and Lawler, im not a AJ fan but if i was her i'd be legitimatly pissed at those guys. The story is that AJ is pissed off that the TD cast are getting the airtime and that they dont deserve/ arent good enough to get the title. AJ tried to higlight this, get acros her passion and her acomplishments and JBL and co just ignored everything and buried the story, what is the point of that besides looking like petty dicks.


Usually I'd agree. But JBL and Lawler _both_ sided with AJ after she buried Total Divas two weeks ago. I'm guessing that in the time since, they've been chewed out over their headsets, which means JBL has to tow the company line and defend Total Divas instead of being an effective heel announcer.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

AJ's comment was a well-deserved shot at King's habit of dating women much younger than him, including the alleged rape and sodomy of a 15-year-old girl in 1993.

But King's retort where he said "You're a little too ugly for me too" was nothing more than a cheap shot. It was a pathetic attempt at taking the attention off his own perverted reputation.

To summarise, AJ's line was warranted, but King's was just petty.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW said:


> I knew AJ fanboys would get pissed off that he called her ugly and make a thread like this. And lol @ AJ saying that she's too old for him! She looks like 16 which... would probably be too old for him anyway


i know right! AJ was clearer the aggressor throughout the whole verbal confrontation but the fans boys have turned it around into her being bullied. Her being a heel is pointless because even when she's clearly in the wrong people will cry she's the victim every time.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Lawler is just beyond bad. I'd rather have Mike Adamle on commentary, at least he was funny.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It was so awesome when AJ owned Lawler last night. From telling him that she's 26 and too old for him to telling him to watch the product. I loved it. Lawler really just needs to retire or have a backstage role. I'd much rather listen to JBL and Cole alone.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Just saw this as well :lmao. Outstanding really. Man Jerry hasn't been great for the better part of the last decade. Should have called it a day after the heart attack


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

King was good from when he started to about 07 then jerry Lawler just made it bad

Jbl was great on commentary till the Jbl and Cole show. Jbl seems to be more like Cole and its scary as Jbl is a really smart guy about the business.

Michael Cole has sucked since his debut he has never done anything for the business IMHO besides annoy and run ppl off.

Booker is alittle like dusty he gets excited then it hard to understand.

Regal is like Jbl and he honesty deserves the title more then Orton as he would be a great heel that is actually worth caring about.

I say either have it be Jbl and Jr or Jbl and regal


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've really had it with the whole commentary team


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You know i thought the main reason Vince got rid of JR was because he wanted the commentary team to look younger, so why's he keep Lawler around? He's like a fucking old orange dinosaur. 

Also wtf was up with JBL? He was just making fun of AJ and siding with Jerry the whole time, what was up with that? Isn't he supposed to side with the heels? He even made fun of her tattoo she got "You think the whole month is spelled out or is it just in numbers? haha" "You have those dates tattooed on your neck too? you have neck like a giraffe". He was being a complete ass to her.


----------



## MarkC1984 (Aug 3, 2013)

Jerry going on about puppies was entertaining back in the attitude era. Now it kind of doesn't work. Wish I hadn't skipped that match now, will have to un-delete the show to watch that match again.

What is all this about Jerry being a pedo?  Not read through whole thread, so apologies if already answered.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

He was the same back then with the jokes. I think its mostly that most of you grew up and find that humor pretty dumb and childish now.
I do think that people that are the age you were back then are sitting the same now "ho ho ho ho he said tits ho ho ho ho".


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

My jaw dropped when AJ owned Lawler, soooo funny! AJ was on fire on commentary!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Its scary that the only guy they are grooming for color commentary is Alex Riley, who never lets a moment go by to bring up his time with the Miz.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Ive been sick of Lawler since 2004

As for Cole, now him Ive hated since I became a wrestling fan iper1


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Its scary that the only guy they are grooming for color commentary is Alex Riley, who never lets a moment go by to bring up his time with the Miz.


I know right that shit is straight up painful.


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

I really hope AJ doesn't get punished for any of this. 

She was trying hard to get them to care about the divas yet Lawler and JBL were trying to bury the division. 

AJ came out looking more professional than those vets. 

Get rid of Lawler, bring in Regal. 

Please let AJ retain.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MarkC1984 said:


> Jerry going on about puppies was entertaining back in the attitude era. Now it kind of doesn't work. Wish I hadn't skipped that match now, will have to un-delete the show to watch that match again.
> 
> What is all this about Jerry being a pedo? Not read through whole thread, so apologies if already answered.


sometime in the 80's or 90's he was accused of sleeping with a underage girl, but iirc the charges were dropped and he never spent any jail at all.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

TEHCOCK said:


> sometime in the 80's or 90's he was accused of sleeping with a underage girl, but iirc the charges were dropped and he never spent any jail at all.


Lol, if thats true, Ajs joke was alot funnier and more personal than I thought.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

i think its funny how people say aj owned jerry lawler. eh. i think all you guys are just as bad as jerry, you kiss the ground she walks on.


----------



## billie joe 182 (May 29, 2005)

Do you think if punk came out on commentary and said he had a new tattoo that commemorates his first title win that they would shit all over him? Unfortunately it shows how little they care about the divas, which may be justified, but sucks if your a diva knowing the best you can do is become diva champ and still be seen as a joke, no wonder aj is pissed.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I actually found it kinda bad that all the commentators started mocking AJ and devaluing the Divas title while they were at it. AJ is probably gonna lose her title at NOC now because she owned Lawler on commentary.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> I actually found it kinda bad that all the commentators started mocking AJ and devaluing the Divas title while they were at it. AJ is probably gonna lose her title at NOC now because she owned Lawler on commentary.


Thats pretty much what they do these days behind that commentary table, mock and barely even talk about the match in front of them. This is pretty much how a commentary goes on Raw these days:

:cole3 *Have you downloaded the WWE App yet?
*

(JBL) *Shut up Cole, i hate you!*

:lawler *O wow, look at that ass! Eat at Popeyes!*


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

I didn't think AJ owned Jerry Lawler at all. As much as I don't like his commentary, AJ's words about being too old for him and all that jazz seemed forced to me. I mean CM Punk can shoot and shoot real good while talking. Jerry did not say anything, she just wanted to make a fool of Jerry so that she can be praised by IWC just like when she semishooted on divas. Remember the forum bombed and said AJ Pipebomb whatever..I think she got the jest of it and now claims she is the best. When the Miz said he was the best, he is a maineventer etc..no one bothered because in the end we all know he really doesn't believe it himself.

But AJ, I think she seriously believes her own hype, she believes she ran the show for one year and she main-evented three times ? Really ? Being a puppet near main event guys like Bryan,Punk,Cena,Ziggler is not maineventing. I think she is legit mark for herself and seriously feels threatened by the success of the shitty Divas reality show. I think Natalya deserves a real run this time and AJ should lose the title and look at her tattoo in the mirror and cry about it. That is my 2 cents.


----------



## tor187 (Nov 8, 2011)

Is there not a video of this yet? I didn't record Raw but I watched this part and want to hear it again.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

AJs 'a little too old for you' remark may not have been original, but she certainly seemed to get under the skin of Lawler who replied with 'you're a little too ugly for me', which even a twelve year old kid would have second thoughts on using in a playground argument. I said it in the other thread but fuck it, he's at Art Donovan levels.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Dopesick said:


> AJs 'a little too old for you' remark may not have been original, but *she certainly seemed to get under the skin of Lawler who replied with 'you're a little too ugly for me', which even a twelve year old kid would have second thoughts on using in a playground argument.* I said it in the other thread but fuck it, he's at Art Donovan levels.


Especially right after he asks her does she have anymore tattoos in a perverted way. It was like he couldn't think correctly after her comment.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Might not want to go pissing in him on live TV. He got himself some backstage pull.


----------



## charmizard (Sep 3, 2011)

This thread comes up every few weeks how about someone actually does something about it, like starts a petition or publicises a Facebook group that casual fans can attach themselves too as well? Usually I can glaze over Lawler being lecherous and useless but now he devalues a worker for having passion, asked her IN THE CREEPIEST POSSIBLE WAY if she had more tattoos WINK WINK WINK and when she turned him down he verbally attacked her. 

Fuck this old man get him off my fucking TV


















Called the old man out on his bullshit in front of the entire audience no wonder he got pissed lol


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

It annoyed me that then weren't letting AJ talk but she was on fire. That cracked me up for sure, I don't know if it she came up with it by herself but it was great.


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

CM BORK said:


> Why are they wasting Regal on NXT? He's the best commentator in the bizz.


That would also be a good Pick. He's amazing on the commentary as well. Even though it would seem IWC hates on Striker, i think he and William could have been a deadly duo. 



saadzown said:


> AJ piped bombed that *yellow bastard*


LOL!



SinJackal said:


> I doubt it, Steph loves AJ. She's her pet project. If anything AJ gets to cut another promo next week as a reward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Generic? Pfft, that just took pretty much all of the credibility out of your post. He was a Nerd, he related with the fans and it seemed he actually put effort into his commentary, rather than expecting to come out to the ring in the mindeset that he will try and come up with corny jokes the whole night. He brought in multiple references, that actually made sense. References from stuff you wouldn't expect, like Comic Books and Television. Heck! His grammar and intelligent manner of speaking is a dream to most. 

Yeah, i'll choose Matt Striker, because to me he's intriguing and adds interest to a match. The way he talks about matches, it makes it seems like it's the most important thing going on. Similar to the way JR did it. He's passionate, and that's what we need. Rather than a bunch of people whom are just there to get air time. 

Facepalm all you like, doesn't change the fact that he's more fit for the job than the team of clowns that are commentating right now.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> Thats pretty much what they do these days behind that commentary table, mock and barely even talk about the match in front of them. This is pretty much how a commentary goes on Raw these days:
> 
> :cole3 *Have you downloaded the WWE App yet?
> *
> ...


Hilariously accurate... Thus JBL is best by default (cuz hes the least annoying) and 12 year olds on here go around yelling GOAT like we are on some kind of farm when they obviously dont know or havent seen the truly amazing commentators at work. Though as a fan I havent found JBL entertaining since 98 when they were jobbing to the Hardys and Dudleys so theres that too...


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Thats pretty much what they do these days behind that commentary table, mock and barely even talk about the match in front of them. This is pretty much how a commentary goes on Raw these days:
> 
> :cole3 *Have you downloaded the WWE App yet?
> *
> ...


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lawler hasn't been great on on commentary for 6+ years he either needs to improve or retire with JR, then again JR can still do great commentary 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

kiguel182 said:


> It annoyed me that then weren't letting AJ talk but she was on fire. That cracked me up for sure, I don't know if it she came up with it by herself but it was great.


Goddamn...there are some dudes that REALLY don't like to give certain females credit on the mic. Wow. You wouldn't be able to hand Portia Perez talking shit every week, I see.

AJ Lee wasn't stuttering or slipping..she said that shit quick to shut them up...it was them who was forgetting their lines and were getting shook. She called out Jerry Lawler on being a pedo and someone yelled out real quick "it's a family show". LOL. Basically begging for mercy...hilarious shit.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

no way AJ Lee randomly drops her age on live TV a week after my posts calling her out is a coincidence fam. she was lashing out at me. can you say gotten to?

JBL embarrassed her for being a mark btw.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

JBL embarrassed himself by being shook and stumbling.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Missed it last night.. just watched it and yeah... Lawler was so completely out classed and was just blown out on commentary by AJ. And I'm not sure how much of it was actually scripted. Once she laid into him with the first zinger he kept trying to talk over the actual commentary for the current feud/story just to get that weak jab in. And it just went downhill for the whole commentary team after that... Cole was trying to remain on track it seemed, but JBL and King both just lost all semblence of cohesion and fell apart. 

This is probably part of the whole shift to a more "reality" based era, but this is one of those times where the status quo is getting bitch slapped. Going off on the divas then on a hall of fame commentator and making them all look like fools..... in a month AJ has said exactly what fans have been wanting to hear about certain aspects of the WWE. And it seems the WWE actually thinks that's gonna make her the heel? Please....


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

AthenaMark said:


> JBL embarrassed himself by being shook and stumbling.


he wasn't shook by some 110 lb mark. stop being an AJ stan for a second and accept reality.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

He was shook...he was mumbling, talking under his breath, and stuttering like an idiot.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Lawler is cheap despicable low life personality. I really really hate that man.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

AthenaMark said:


> Goddamn...there are some dudes that REALLY don't like to give certain females credit on the mic. Wow. You wouldn't be able to hand Portia Perez talking shit every week, I see.
> 
> AJ Lee wasn't stuttering or slipping..she said that shit quick to shut them up...it was them who was forgetting their lines and were getting shook. She called out Jerry Lawler on being a pedo and someone yelled out real quick "it's a family show". LOL. Basically begging for mercy...hilarious shit.


wait what? I love Aj and of course I give her credit.

But like very performer in the WWE (male or female) I don't know if they were fed the lines or if it was improv.

It has nothing to do with her being a women and you are jumping to conclusions about me way to fucking fast so calm the fuck down.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

The fact that Lawler is still on TV in 2013 is completely ridiculous. He stumbles over himself weekly, he's totally out of touch and adds nothing to the show.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I always think when they let a wrestler on commentary, the wrestler's goal is to get themselves over and get their angle over. AJ Lee isn't the first and won't be the last to battle the three stooges.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Jerry has been awful for years. His bad jokes annoy me the worst though, constantly trying to be funny whilst slurring his words and coming off like a fool.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

probably because he was trying to be a professional and this rat was having a meltdown on live television.


AthenaMark said:


> He was shook...he was mumbling, talking under his breath, and stuttering like an idiot.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

This AJ shit is getting embarrassing

I honestly think she was out of line

JBL not playing heel and making fun of her makes me think that someone was pissed at wise cracks


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Smarky Smark said:


> Alex Riley and That other guy on NXT > Raw commentating team


My thoughts exactly. I really really like Alex Riley as an announcer. I had my doubts, but he is starting to grow on me.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The best thing you can do with Lawler these days is just try and ignore him.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

stevefox1200 said:


> This AJ shit is getting embarrassing
> 
> I honestly think she was out of line
> 
> JBL not playing heel and making fun of her makes me think that someone was pissed at wise cracks


she took a shot at the fucking legend Jerry Lawler who has won so many belts if he got a mark tattoo every single time he'd look like this guy.











not surprised this 13 year old mark has no respect for a Memphis legend. maybe if she spent less time on the internet reading ragsheets about Lawler's past and actually watched his classics with Savage and Funk she'd have respect for the damn business.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Lawler's entitled, misogynist ass got called the fuck out and he deserved every second of it. Guy thinks he can throw shade at women like Vickie Guerrero for being fat, despite his enormous girth, then he wants to turn around and hit on Divas like AJ. It's pretty pathetic. King obviously thinks with his dick, which must make his live-in girlfriend feel pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

marks thinking what Lawler says on commentary is a shoot. same marks who think the Divas title matters.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

inb4 he has a heart attack and everyone loves him again


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

scrilla said:


> marks thinking what Lawler says on commentary is a shoot. same marks who think the Divas title matters.


Eh, he really is a creepy old man who likes them young. that's not a work


----------



## CodyBrandi (Sep 10, 2013)

If Jerry was a horse or a dog, they'd take him to the back with a rifle and put him down...

That guy is so broken down physically and mentally, its over for him. What a perverted jack ass.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I would hate having to listen to *anyone* for three fucking hours. Have a different announce team swap each hour.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

scrilla said:


> she took a shot at the fucking legend Jerry Lawler who has won so many belts if he got a mark tattoo every single time he'd look like this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"It's still real to me damn it!!".


----------



## Stealth420 (Dec 31, 2012)

Domenico said:


> He's such a fucking pervert on commentary. AJ owned the shit out of him though. I honestly wish he'd go away, replace him with someone better.


He was worst during the late attitude era always talking about puppies. Have him be a heel commentator again and screw Cole.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Yea but it was funny then now it just sad and Cole is a joke


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

What I'd give to have an announcer like Bobby the Brain nowadays. Nobody holds a candle to that guy, not even Jerry when he was a good announcer.


----------



## CodyBrandi (Sep 10, 2013)

I want JR and Regal.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

imthemountie said:


> What I'd give to have an announcer like Bobby the Brain nowadays. Nobody holds a candle to that guy, not even Jerry when he was a good announcer.


Maybe I'm crazy, but I remember Brad doing color on Smackdown a couple weeks when JBL was climbing a mountain and I thought Brad had a kind of humor that reminded me of Bobby.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"Pervert" heel Lawler had a 4 year run about 15 years ago. Now he's 63 and acting like a dirty, drunk uncle.
He needs to be fired.

DO WHAT IS BEST FOR BUSINESS, TRIPS!

:HHH2


----------



## AmazingTyler (Apr 10, 2013)

Post a video of it.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd rather watch Raw on mute than have to listen t Jerry Lawler anymore, specially after last night. How has this old fuck not had a sexual harassment lawsuit launched against him yet? One of the worst kept secrets in wrestling, fire him.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

ITs sad really King was an awesome heel in the 90's and a funny tweener in the 00's. But since 2006 the man has gotten from bad to worse. 

Personally I think the WWE needs a commentary shake up. Bring in some new talent, not straigtht away of course but slowly. I personally would like to see commentators talking about matches and call moves show some respect to wards the wrestlers and give them some credit, play up to the characters they play. If you're a heel commentator work it like early Lawler or Bobby Heenan style and if you are going to be a heel commentator, BE FUNNY. Its important to have personality and connect with the viewers at home. 

WWE current team have none of those qualities. I suppose JBL is the best of the bunch right now altohugh he is a kind of a tweener commentator rather than a heel, kind of like the Lawler late Attitude Era Vol.2


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Lawler serves zero purpose on commentary. Cole is play-by-play, JBL is color. So what is Jerry? Extra color? 
His commentary while AJ was down there was embarrassingly bad.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

AJ murdered him out there and brought up a very valid points - part of why we see the Diva's as playthings is because their own fucking commentators bill them as so.

When King tried to say "ha! As if you main evented..." and AJ corrected him and told him to watch the product, that should have been the moment Vince knew to fire this guy. These are commentators, your go-to source of information, your authority on wrestling knowledge and King is missing shit that happened THIS YEAR. His role is of a colour commentator, someone who's somebody to stress the importance of situations, make them real and he's prodding for "do you have any other Tattoo's?" - Fuck being demeaning, this man is just straight-up not doing his job.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It sucks that the wrestling has gotten much better over the past few months and the commentary is getting even worse. It pisses me off when there is some great action going on the in the ring and these dipshits are sitting at the table trying to put themselves over by arguing about ethics.


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

BLEACH said:


> Basically Lawler was acknowledged as a pedophile on live TV.


Far as I know she's a grown woman a little south of 30 so I'm pedophile is bit if a stretch,not like she just turned 18 lol..now granted he's old but c'mon now who wouldn't wanna but dat.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Culebra75 said:


> Far as I know she's a grown woman a little south of 30 so I'm pedophile is bit if a stretch,not like she just turned 18 lol..now granted he's old but c'mon now who wouldn't wanna but dat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


She said she's too old for him because she's 26 and that he likes them younger, she wasn't calling him pedo for liking her. She said it because of his dating history of much younger women and once a 15 year old girl claimed he raped her.

http://www.wrestleview.com/faq/?article=jerrylawler


> In 1993 a 15-year old girl accused Jerry Lawler of raping and sodomizing her earlier that year. Soon after Lawler was indicted but before the case could go to court the girl admitted that she had made up the whole thing. Lawler returned to the WWF right after and the whole thing wasn't brought up again.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Lawlers love for young women is not really a thing he is hiding, a simple google search:



> Did You Know?
> Jerry Lawler's ex-wife is actually younger than his son Brian Christopher.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I personally though AJ's line against King were great, and King's comebacks were petty.

I think it has gotten time for Lawler to go, but the WWE for some reason loves him on commentary and pays him a BUTT load to stay. COle & JBL are a very good team, if you watch SD when its just the 2 of them.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Was such a cringe to listen to. AJ owned him though.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

AJ definitely owned Lawler. JBL, Lawler, & Cole all sucked that segment. Calling her ugly? Making fun of a tattoo that has significant wrestling meaning? The commentating crew consists of 3 guys that are all true heels, two trying to be face on a regular basis. For some reason, they thought it would be a good idea to try & bury AJ. Instead, they just made themselves look stupid & unprofessional.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

His perverted remarks got old with the puppies shit over Debra. Every damn week forever with that shit.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

http://thepunknation.smugmug.com/Videos/AJ-Lee/i-f3FqjKs/A

Link to the match this whole thread is referring to.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

Lawler said to AJ she is too ugly for him? Have he seen his son of a bitch face in the mirror? Old age chimpanzee looks better than lawler


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lawler used to be great as a heel commentator in the late 90's. 

Recently he looks like a lost puppy trying to keep up with the latest trends and it's embarrasing. 

Of the Lawler/JR partnership it's a damn shame that out of the two we've been stuck with the King for all these years.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Lawler just needs a heel turn and the IWC will be in bed with him again :rolleyes


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

A part of me honestly believes that if old Lawler was out there commentating, he'd probably have put AJ in her place.

That being said, Lawler has always been unbearable since maybe 2008 for me. While I do feel terribly bad for him when he had his health attack on that live show of RAW, I think it's really time to step back and let someone else commentate.

But I think that's why JBL is here for. They're just ready for JBL to fill the role completely yet.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jean0987654321 said:


> Lawler just needs a heel turn and the IWC will be in bed with him again :rolleyes


I don't think its a matter of heel/babyface alignment with Jerry, he's just mails it in at this point and is living off the nostalgia pop.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Jean0987654321 said:


> Lawler just needs a heel turn and the IWC will be in bed with him again :rolleyes


Roll your eyes all you like. Lawler has been terrible since 2001, and only been face since what, 2006? He has never given a crap since his return from his departure over his wife's firing.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

He lost his testicles when he walked out with his wife and she ended up leaving him anyway. I bet he gave Vince a full service blowjob just to get back into the company.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

Aj owned there asses. She made Bradshaw and Lauer look like a bunch of unprofessional idiots.


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

It nose dived when they split up him and Jim Ross, that was a big fuck this shit moment for basically everyone except :vince


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

i like King. I'm not ussually a fan if the three man commentary team but this ne works. Especially after Steph was messing with golddust, the look on their faces....

AJ did well, i'd like to see her do commentary on her future opponents more often.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

He just seems really out of place alongside JBL and Cole, their chemistry is superb it makes Lawler even more awkward because he's playing the third wheel, a shiny, orange triangular wheel that is hindering the performance of the vehicle it's attached to.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

He sounded like a kid with an ego problem. If you listen, he was trying to get out the "ugly" comeback for a while. When he ended up actually saying it, they were already talking about something else.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

What did he say?


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Shame the heart attack didn't keep the old prick off TV permenently


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

xD7oom said:


> What did he say?


http://thepunknation.smugmug.com/Videos/AJ-Lee/i-f3FqjKs/A


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Legit question, why is it he still has a job? Just because he's a legend? Anyway, he's bloody rubbish now, puts no emotion into anything he says which really hurts matches imo.


----------



## RattlesnakeDmnd (Dec 10, 2012)

Jerry Lawler has made jokes about dating younger girls in the past so I doubt he was offended by her comment...just caught off guard.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

RattlesnakeDmnd said:


> Jerry Lawler has made jokes about dating younger girls in the past so I doubt he was offended by her comment...just caught off guard.


He came off as offended. The best he could do is call an obviously attractive woman ugly? It was a pretty pathetic comeback from a guy that's supposed to be a commentator.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

ScottishJobber said:


> Legit question, why is it he still has a job? Just because he's a legend? Anyway, he's bloody rubbish now, puts no emotion into anything he says which really hurts matches imo.


Supposedly Vince McMahon respects him because he was man enough to walk out after they fired his then-wife Stacy Carter in 2001. 

And also because he was one of the last people to run their own successful territory (Memphis) after Vince's reign of terror begain.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

First off, you won't get a bigger Lawler mark when it comes to his commentary in the late 90's, early 00's. The guy was straight up Bobby Heenan version 2.0. I know he fucking sucks now, but it shouldn't be forgotten just how good he was.

The thing i hate atm is the Punk-Heyman feud and the role the commentators are playing, particularly that old yellow fart. As you can see, im a massive Punk mark, he's the best thing the WWE has to offer and he's the reason why i got back in to watching it full time, but atm these fuckers are really putting me off enjoying this feud cos they are deep throating Punk so much, im actually rooting for Heyman. Lawler sickens me the way he's kissing the arse of the guy who mocked his heart attack, and don't get me started on the walrus shit. 

Just fuck off old man


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I like Jerry as part of the three man booth. He's sort of the third wheel in that Cole is the face, JBL the heel, and yes I know Lawler places the face too, but his contributions mainly come in the form of just being entertaining himself. He has to worry less about 'calling the match' and getting guys over, he just has to sit back and make corny jokes, which I personally think is fantastic. He mightn't be as witty as Heenan, but I think he's good for at least one laugh out loud joke every show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have grown tired of Lawler's commentary. But, if AJ was referencing the past allegations against him in a double entendre manner, then she was out of line. I thought she was funny when she said it, but he had every right to retort to her in any manner.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

King & J.R. belong in the past. They've been half-assing it for years now. Remember J.R. botching Jeff Hardy's moves few years ago almost every week? No matter how much people love him and hate to admit it, he was clearly out of it. The passion was gone, but at least he tried to cover it up. Jerry on the other hand just flat out sucks and doesn't even give a fuck at all.
Let's face it, J.R.'s retirement was long overdue and King should've stopped embarressing himself 7 years ago. Once they put you in a Hall of Fame, that should be a big sign to just fuck off.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Jerry trying to retaliate is what made everyone think she was referring to underage girls. AJ just said she was too old for him because she was 26. Bottom line is that she made him look like a fool overall. 

Considering the only thing he does is commentate on Raw & PPVs. Not remembering her being in the main event of Raw multiple times is pretty bad. Just like her pipebomb, it's calling someone out to get better.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

It seems to be the cool thing to diss Jerry these days. Even on Monday Night Raw where the guy had a HEART ATTACK last year the JBL and Michael Cole chants were louder which is a bit pathetic to say the least. I think his time has been and gone aswell but he's not as bad as people make out just like JBL is not as good as people make out. In an ideal world i would have JBL, JR & Booker T as the commentary team for Raw and PPV's.

Whilst everyone is hating on The King i'll throw a pipebomb your way.....

Jerry Lawyer was the best commentator in the AE days and not JR (who spent all his time beating his meat over SCSA)

AAAAAAAAAAAND DAAAAAAAAAATS THE TRUUUUUUUUUUUUTH


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Who cares what he did 10-15 years ago. King worked well with JR because they complimented each other well. Now, he's not nearly as good, and doesn't do his job the way it needs to be done. Not to mention the fact that all three announcers are much better as heels. 

He's been going downhill for years now, and finally AJ called him out on it.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Lawler has never been a commentator he just sits there and acts childish. Jbl is fucking shit too. Id rather have the team of Cole,Regal and someone else maybe even Alex Riley.


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

Can someone please explain to me why hasn't William Regal yet replaced the whole commentating team?


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Plain and simple, when there's a diva anywhere near the ring, Lawler acts like a sex-crazed 15 year old.

Any other time, he just phones it in.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

There should never be a time when I honestly think I can do a better job than a commentator in the WWE, but it's gotten to that point with him. Hopefully this will be a wake up call for him.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have no problem with Lawler on commentary, I think the commentary team right now is solid but it would be better if Cole would stop promoting the WWE APP so much.


----------



## AmazingTyler (Apr 10, 2013)

Jerry Lawler was like "Your too ugly for me too" Really Jerry? The old ass must be gay.


----------

